# Coil Pack Diagram?



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello I've searched and need a little assitance. My coilpack on cylinder 5 is about to give out and my question is, does anyone have a diagram of which cylinder is 5. From what I remember on my mkiv 1.8t the cylinders went ( 1 - 4 - 2 - 3) or something like that. Installation is easy I know, I just don't want to pull each one out until I find the correct cylinder. HAHA please assist! Thanks again! :beer:


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but the firing order should not matter if you already know it is the 5th cylinder that is the problem. Cylinders are counted front-to-back. If you are looking into your engine bay, the furthest-right cylinder is #5. 

If I am not understanding your question correctly, and you do need to know your firing order, it is 1-2-4-5-3. I guess that if you somehow know that every 5th firing is failing when starting from TDC, then it would by cylinder #3...


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

edb4 said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but the firing order should not matter if you already know it is the 5th cylinder that is the problem. Cylinders are counted front-to-back. If you are looking into your engine bay, the furthest-right cylinder is #5.
> 
> If I am not understanding your question correctly, and you do need to know your firing order, it is 1-2-4-5-3. I guess that if you somehow know that every 5th firing is failing when starting from TDC, then it would by cylinder #3...


 The firing code was what I had been looking for I should have been more specific, thank you. Yes from my VAG scan it said cylinder 5 had intermittent misfires, so I will go ahead and replace the coil pack in cylinder 5. I thought my question would be retorical but felt I should ask to be certain. Thanks again!


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

Cylinder one will always be by the timing belt / chain.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## bermankahns (Mar 24, 2011)

dubreillz said:


> The firing code was what I had been looking for I should have been more specific, thank you. Yes from my VAG scan it said cylinder 5 had intermittent misfires, so I will go ahead and replace the coil pack in cylinder 5. I thought my question would be retorical but felt I should ask to be certain. Thanks again!


 if you havn't already, you may want to check if the car falls under the coil recall. if it does you get them all for free. just thought i'd throw that out there.


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

bermankahns said:


> if you havn't already, you may want to check if the car falls under the coil recall. if it does you get them all for free. just thought i'd throw that out there.


 Appreciate it yea I had called the dealership the only Recall I was under was the Windsheild washer fluid Resevoir. Thanks again for everyones help car runs great again.


----------

